# ? i ask when stoned



## blondlebanese (Aug 2, 2016)

can someone explain to me the difference between a hybrid  and a cross between a sativa and indica.  when you cross a sativa and a indica isn't that a hybrid?   they are two cadigories.  i'm missing something.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 2, 2016)

must be some good stuff you be hitting........I think your correct......... or it could be when you and I make seeds its a cross......... when a breeder does it.. it's a hybrid.:lama:


----------



## SHOT (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks G13 i love learning new things, there is too much key words that can change the whole meaning. I thought if i cross i can call it hybrid...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2016)

I always considered  a hybrid, a cross that has been stabilized.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2016)

I have wondered kind of the same thing before--when does a cross become a strain?  I have decided, much like duck, it is when it has been stabilized.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

hy·brid
&#712;h&#299;&#716;brid/Submit
noun
noun: hybrid; plural noun: hybrids
1.
BIOLOGY
the offspring of two plants or animals of different species or varieties, such as a mule (a hybrid of a donkey and a horse).
"a hybrid of wheat and rye"
synonyms:	cross, cross-breed, mixed breed, half-breed, half-blood; More
mixture, blend, amalgamation, combination, composite, compound, fusion
"a hybrid between a brown and an albino mouse"
2.
a thing made by combining two different elements; a mixture.
"the final text is a hybrid of the stage play and the film"
a word formed from elements taken from different languages, for example television ( tele- from Greek, vision from Latin).
a car with a gasoline engine and an electric motor, each of which can propel it.
noun: hybrid car; plural noun: hybrid cars
adjective
adjective: hybrid
1.
of mixed character; composed of mixed parts.
"Mexico's hybrid postconquest culture"
bred as a hybrid from different species or varieties.
"a hybrid variety"
synonyms:	composite, cross-bred, interbred, mongrel; More
heterogeneous, mixed, blended, compound, amalgamated, hyphenated


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 5, 2016)

:yeahthat: The key is that the hybrid is a cross of 2 significantly different things. I think the "new strain" comes in when you have bred a hybrid that is different enough from anything else AND has been stabilized enough to maintain the significant characteristics of the original hybrid across 90% of the seeds through rebreeding. There are more finite terms to differentiate the variable results when breeding but to me the 2 terms(above) are more encompassing of the larger group of breeding results. 

But I don't think its enough to cross my PC and Goji together and call the offspring a "new strain". JMO


----------

